
North Korea Got Kim Jong Un His New Armored S600 Mercedes Maybach Limos - mNovak
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/28999/heres-how-north-korea-got-kim-jong-un-his-new-armored-s600-mercedes-maybach-limos
======
anewguy9000
do sanctions hurt the regime or the people?

~~~
tomohawk
The regime hurts the people. Sanctions or no sanctions.

